# I love you Buddy



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive just taken these of Buddy ,he just gets more and more gorgeous every day xxxxx


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW gr8 photos Buddy is stunning


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

wow....nothing more just....WOW!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute! And big!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a photo of Luna just like the last one & they are soooo similar!!! Yes, agreed, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

His colours are fab - great pics! x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely pictures, even lovelier dog!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

oh Buddy, what a handsome boy you are


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous boy - love his colouring which shows up so well against your stair carpet!!! He's got so big  It's amazing how fast they grow! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Donna he's stunning! How old is he? Is he a JD? He looks very much like Harri's Luna

Turi x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hes just over 4 months,yes he is a JD pup and hes Lunas brother,hes so cute i just want to cuddle him all day ,he is on the larger size but i quite like that,thanks to everyone for your nice comments ive been stuck inside feeling ill today you've all really cheered me up!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Poor you! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow look at his colour! what a gorgeous pup!! that sure had the JD look!!! so beautiful!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought I saw the resemblance to Luna! And yes they're a strong, sturdy litter aren't they . I wonder how big they'll get...!

Turi x


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

He's a stunner Donna. 
Every time I see pics of him it makes me want one this colour.... Choccy roan gorgeous.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Donna has nt he grown... what a lovely boy... gorgeous as ever x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow he's grown and looking as gorgeous as ever. You must be very proud Donna


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He's a stunner, all Lucy's pups are! Gorgeous pics, get well soon Donna xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I love you too Buddy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

don't we all


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

He sure is just gorgeous. Beautiful markings.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

He is really stunning, you can really see the deep red chocolate colour in the photos, lovely x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love you too Buddy ... 

Scrummy choccy nose ...

Buddy don't tell anyone .. but JoJo's number 4 is going to be a scrummy choccy pup shhh ..


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Gorgeous Buddy boy .............. wowzer how big is he ........ makes Dexter look like a midget!!!! xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

He is absolutely stunning Donna. Lovely photos. 

Karen xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Love is def in the air for your Buddy Donna! He is goegeous and has fabulous eyes and nose colour....Hope you feel better soon B x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone,im still feeling under the weather boy was it hard getting kids ready this morning and poor Buddy hasnt been walked as i still feel very tired think its just a virus hope i feel better tomorrow dx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Poor you Donna,im myself just getting over the worst cold ever,i just never get them! Was really hard to take Pixie for her walk when i felt rubbish,but the cuddles were nice Hope you feel better soon B x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Thanks everyone,im still feeling under the weather boy was it hard getting kids ready this morning and poor Buddy hasnt been walked as i still feel very tired think its just a virus hope i feel better tomorrow dx


Sorry you're feeling rough Donna. Stephen and I have had flu type bug since Clumber (but his is far worse than mine, of course  ). Dogs are well but it's seems we've got a seasonal thing! J xx

Oh yes, gorgeous pictures of Buddy......pleeeeese could I have them for our website


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes course you can i will email you dx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pics. Buddy is looking so grown up already!!!!!! Handsome boy


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

absolutely stunning


----------

